# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  БИТ:Управление медицинским центром

## Ruus18

Здравствуйте, подскажите, есть ли отученная версия БИТ:Управление медицинским центром (2.1.16.14)
Или лечение от проверки лицензии...
Буду благодарен за ссылку

----------


## only1plague

Я так понимаю лекарства не существует?

----------


## GTA33

> Я так понимаю лекарства не существует?


Можно "вылечить" любую конфу, но обновляться получиться только в "полуавтоматическом" режиме.

----------


## Ensei

Всем привет. Планируем обновлять БИТ: УМЦ. А реально ли где-то найти изменения в релизах? И требуемые версии, поверх которых можно ставить релиз.

----------

